# Hi from linda



## linda lloyd (Oct 26, 2008)

hi every one im linda 
ive started breeding mice as a hobbie i had my first litter on 10/10/08
i will post pics soon i have lots lol .... sorry about font size it wont let me change it :?


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Linda, i have started a new topic for you 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Apple Eyes (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Linda :welcomeany


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey Linda welcome, where are you from?


----------



## linda lloyd (Oct 26, 2008)

hi and thanks for the warm welcome , im from telford in the uk


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Howdy!


----------

